# Manually Enable Transfers on Tivo Series 2



## majasticmoose (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey guys,
I am new to the site. I was wondering how I can manually enable transfers. Is there a program I should run in my tivo. I have a series 2 SA Tivo nightlight no subscription. My end goal is to use Tivo's webserver to be able to transfer files between computers. My tivotogo is i,i,i but I can get connected to it on TivoToGo but when a started to transfer it says access denied. I know about tivo.com > account > DVR Preferences .... But if its Access Denied thats the tivo blocking the transfer, how can i change that?

Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You need a Tivo subscription for it to work, and then it would need to say 'TivoToGo: a,a,a'


----------

